# Getting married in 10 days - fiance caught trying to hook up with a guy.



## justletting

Need help confronting her, not sure what to do next.
Background:
* She begin flirting with the guy two years ago kind of became flirty friends both in person and via text. The further they got sexually was exchanging a couple of nude pics via text.
* They never hooked up because my fiancé wanted it to date him, but he indicated to her that he was playing the field at the time and does not want to settle down. They continued to flirt via text for the past two years.
* After my fiancé and I got engaged a year ago, she soon moved to my town. She has since been back to her hometown 5 times.
* The last two times she has been back to her hometown she herself made an effort to reach out to him and to try to meet up either late at night while drinking or to just hang out with him one on one during the day. 
* The second to last time she went, they texted back and forth over 100 times with her initiating most of the texts. Late night, during the day, etc.
* The last time she went to her hometown, it was for her bachelorette party. She again initiated texts with him, invited him to hang out with her, and called him late at night to meet up while on the way back to the hotel with her girlfriends. He did not respond because he was in bed with his now serious girlfriend but texted her and said he’ll get up put some clothes on and meet her for a drink. She declined because she felt awkward leaving her hotel room which she was sharing with the girls. The next morning all the girls went to brunch and he stopped in for 5 minutes to say hello because he was going to brunch with his friends anyways. After lunch, she went straight to the airport. So nothing happened at her bachelorette party.
* **I know all this because I read her texts and looked through her calls. All the texts are very flirty in nature and are “pre-hook” up texts.** She also does not delete any of the texts so that it seems innocent conversation (which it is not anyway) because I can tell from the phone bill records that the texts match what is left on her phone. I also verified all her whereabouts randomly with her friends and through other text messages she wrote at the time and our conversations/phone calls.
* She is clearly the one initiating everything and is looking to meet up with him and you do not have to be a genius to tell that she was looking for a hook up while reading her texts. She is perfectly aware that he has a serious girlfriend.

**How do I confront her and what should I do next? I do not want her to know that I looked through her phone or that I have the ability to see call records --- she is oblivious to the fact that I would even consider doing any “spying” on her because we have a very trusting relationship.** Our wedding is in 9 nights. **Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.**

My best friend recommends talking to my fiance and telling her that the girlfriend of the guy found the texts in his phone and called me about it.


----------



## Stonewall

just say bu bye!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turkish

The sooner you cancel your wedding the better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

Honestly cancel the wedding. She's still chasing a guy to hook up at a time she should be ga-ga over you.

Eventually he'll be available on one of her trips home and she will cheat.

Bottom line, she appears to be settling for you, while wanting him.

Don't you settle for her or such treatment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tm84

The only talk you need to have with her is about how you're not getting married. She doesn't respect you, obviously and if you think she's going to change once married, forget it. It's time to move on.


----------



## PBear

I'm with the others. Cancel the wedding today. It's not going to get any better/easier as the wedding gets closer, and it's much messier AFTER the wedding.

If she asks why you want to cancel, just say the guy's name. If she insists it was nothing, ask for her cellphone right there. You don't have to reveal any sources of your information. 

If she does ask how you know, just tell her that's none of her business. Follow the cheaters script, and never reveal anything she doesn't already know. You don't have to justify ANYTHING to her. You don't have to explain anything to her family, as they will no longer be part of your life. To your family and friends, simply say you caught her trying to hook up with another guy, even up until her stagette party, and you couldn't marry someone you couldn't trust.

C


----------



## jh52

Cancel the wedding and tell her to go be with OM. If you marry her you will be back on this forum -- except you will be posting in Coping With Infidelty -- 

Stand up for yourself !!!

Good luck !!


----------



## Racer

Put the wedding on hold. Confront. You've got nothing to lose here. Just tell her you know and let her figure out 'how' you know. For all she knows, the dude called you. She obviously has a thing for this guy. It will be a burr for you should you go forward marrying her. It's already having you question whether to go forward or not. Do you really want the rest of your life to be lived in anxiety of 'when will she cheat' knowing she's willing to do so and lacks that morality where 'this is wrong'. 

So, she's got some deep soul searching to do. Why would she do this? Until you are confident she knows, and has resolved this with herself and can truly commit to the marriage and you... Why bother with this woman and marriage to her? Just step back away from that marriage contract and serious step. 

Hell, the tougher one is probably going to be informing her father (whom I'm assuming has already dished out a ton of 'non-refundable' deposits)... So, inform him too.


----------



## Racer

Actually, the more I think about it, the more I think you should just inform everyone the marriage is on hold. This is why you take vows in front of a crowd of family and friends. They are supposed to be there to support the marriage and you guys in troubled times. This is a troubled time; They should know the score regardless of her embarrassment. This way, all of them can watch out and won't be so easily gaslighted in the future should you go forward... They will help protect and support the marriage and help her stay away from those slipery slopes.


----------



## In_The_Wind

Run as fast as you can she isn't ready to get married
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

A lot of people on here are older, wiser and have been married a long time.

If this is WHAT happens BEFORE the wedding, what do you think is going to happen AFTER?

I would never marry someone that I found out is sexting another person the week before our wedding. 

I've done some stupid things in my life, but thank goodness this wasn't one of them.

Confront her, don't believe any of the lies and delay the wedding until you can fully trust her. You will continue to spy and question everything she does, everywhere she goes, etc., because your trust is gone - believe me, been there, done that. The only one that will suffer is YOU.


----------



## wiigirl

turkish said:


> The sooner you cancel your wedding the better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_













If you don't cancel...you must delay. 

Don't get married with that hanging over your head!


----------



## Hicks

Don't confront, per se... Just call off the wedding and break off any relationship with her.


----------



## Bobby5000

I agree with everyone with one modification. I don't think the faithfulness problems are anyone's business, and should not be discussed with any family members, yours or hers. In all likelihood, you should call it a day on this woman, but if there is a chance of reassessment at some future date, you don't want to burn your bridges. More importantly, it's no one's business why you did not go through with it. 

You simply say that marriage is a permanent commitment and ultimately I didn't think we were ready, at least I wasn't. If she disputes that with you, you can say, I understand you were resigned to marrying your backup, but that is not a basis for a marriage, at least for me.


----------



## 67flh

if you marry this gal, you're just setting yourself for some massive hurt somewhere down the road. right now you got it easy---throw mixed fiances and a house,couple kids(if they are yours) into the mix, now you got a disaster...


----------



## anchorwatch

Call it off. Tell her you know about her multiple attempts to hook up with the OM. Don't tell her how you know, let her figure it out. And move on to a woman who chooses you as her one and only.


----------



## Accipiter777

Call it off....


----------



## Machiavelli

The money already spent on this wedding is a sunk cost. It's gone. But don't throw your future earnings after bad. If you marry this woman, she'll have her hooks into you for alimony and child support when she dumps you years from now after you catch her in your bed with a couple of her boyfriends. Get out now.


----------



## F-102

Please, bud...DO NOT marry this woman!


----------



## MindOverMatter

I'm with the others: clearly NOTHING good can come from marrying this woman. She's clearly interested in hooking up with that guy, and the only reason she hasn't is that the situation has presented itself.....yet.

Much better to suffer some minor inconvenience up front (cancelling the wedding) than some MAJOR inconvenience down the road.


----------



## Toffer

Just to add another voice to the choir:

DO NOT MARRY THIS WOMAN! 

Whatever money you lose now walking away from this woman will be a small drop in the bucket compared to how much money and heartbreak she'll cause you in the future and God forbid if there were kids in the picture down the road!

You dodges a bullet here my friend and are very lucky! Dump her and buy a few lottery tickets!


----------



## Lordhavok

call off the wedding and dump this chick, your setting yoursellf up for a big puddle of sh+t that you dont have the shoes for. You think once she's married that she'll just stop thinking about this guy or other guys? Listen to other people here dude.


----------



## thunderstruck

Give her a big hug and thank her over and over for showing her true colors before the marriage. This, my friend, was a GIFT. You're hurting now, but you'll realize that at some point.

Run like hell, and go find a good woman.


----------



## FirstYearDown

After you dump this slag, please think about IC. 

You clearly have some self respect and self esteem issues which need to be addressed.


----------



## sinnister

Shes not your wife...she's a girlfriend until you say i do. Totally replaceable with a woman who wont cheat. This is a no brainer.


----------



## norajane

> **How do I confront her and what should I do next? I do not want her to know that I looked through her phone or that I have the ability to see call records --- she is oblivious to the fact that I would even consider doing any “spying” on her because we have a very trusting relationship.** Our wedding is in 9 nights. **Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.**


Why are you so concerned about her knowing that you have access to her texts? Who cares? That should be of no concern to you because you need to cancel the wedding and break off the relationship immediately.

Trusting relationship? You have proof that she wanted to hook up with this guy, that she's been wanting to hook up with him for the last 2 years, and her relationship and impending marriage to you means absolutely nothing to her - she was willing to throw it away to hook up with this guy. THE ONLY REASON SHE DIDN'T HOOK UP WITH HIM IS HE SAID NO.

Trusting her was a mistake. Don't compound the mistake by marrying her, because you will only find yourself in this same spot the next time she goes home to try to hook up with him, or meets some other guy she wants to hook up with. Only it will be worse because you are married and divorces aren't simple.

Your only concern right now should be to start canceling wedding plans, period. You need to be done with her.


----------



## Conrad&Janie

WorkingOnMe said:


> Let me guess, she's a 10 and you're a 2, right? And you're going to marry her no matter what.....like a good beta.


Beowulf asked the other day if it was/is possible to hit the "like" button more than once.

Given that the OP hasn't returned, I'm pretty sure you're right.

In John Steinbeck's "East of Eden", the chinese servant reminds his master, "If you want agreement, you have it right now - for most people seeking advice merely want agreement with what they already plan to do."

If you want my advice, it will take more time... as we will have to have a conversation.


----------



## justletting

I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.

Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


----------



## Caribbean Man

justletting said:


> I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.
> 
> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it.* I personally spent $145K on the wedding *and my family is in love with her.




You spent $145K, she's playing the fool and you still sounding calm?
The only talk you need right now is what you're getting here!

You made a terrible investment and you lost over one ONE HUNDRED GRAND.....
Cut your losses ..
Early.


----------



## Conrad&Janie

Caribbean Man said:


> You spent $145K, she's playing the fool and you still sounding calm?
> The only talk you need right now is what you're getting here!
> 
> You made a terrible investment and you lost over one ONE HUNDRED GRAND.....
> Cut your losses ..
> Early.


I think we've gained some insight into her attraction to the OP.


----------



## Toffer

justletting said:


> I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.
> 
> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


I still agree with calling this off even if you've already invested $145k.

This is woman who has shown you that she has no concept of what marriage is supposed to be. Once you marry and start to purchase things such as a home together, she'll have claim to half of that (as well as any of your retirement savings). Are you willing to risk that? Hell, if you're still going to move forward, at the least have a lawyer draw up a good pre-nup and have her sign it due to her behaviour!


----------



## Shaggy

145k is still much cheaper than half your assets in a divorce, or the cost of raising another mans child for 18 years.

If you have that kind of money to blow on a wedding you'll easily find a replacement.

On the other hand, I'm worried that such a lavish budget reflects you catering to her demands for stuff and your not bring able to stand up to her and set boundaries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimena

Please put off this wedding. You don't trust her bc she wants to go sleep w another man. You cannot start a marriage wo trust. Beyond that, you should evaluate why she wants to marry you even when she's attracts to another man. She needs to give you a straight answer. It's probably bc you have money.
Also, you're marrying her, not your family. And I doubt they'll still love her if she's a cuckolding gold digger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad&Janie

Shaggy said:


> 145k is still much cheaper than half your assets in a divorce, or the cost of raising another mans child for 18 years.
> 
> If you have that kind of money to blow on a wedding you'll easily find a replacement.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm worried that such a lavish budget reflects you catering to her demands for stuff and your not bring able to stand up to her and set boundaries.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a shame we can't lean on the "like" button.

This trainwreck is so easy to avoid.

Just say NO.


----------



## Hicks

Holy cow.
But not matter the financial cost, you still shouldn't marry her. There is no cost too great to avoid getting married to a girl who wants to run around on you.


----------



## SoWhat

He's going to marry her, obviously.

He knows it's a terrible idea, but she's probably way out of his league (as mentioned before), at least physically, and she'll make a seemingly sincere apology, cry for a bit, and then apologize again but in such a way that she essentially implies that her fiance made her do it by not being there for her emotionally, etc. 
They'll promise together to be better to each other.

They'll get married. She'll cheat on him, get caught, apologize. He'll gradually withdraw, become passive aggressive but will make many efforts to reconcile along the way. They'll pretty much stop having sex in the next 3-4 years.

She'll leave him in 5-7 years.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

justletting said:


> I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.
> 
> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


You'll be spending a lot more than $145K on the divorce later.

Please think about this. If you have that much money to spend on a wedding, then she may just be a gold-digger and will keep who she really wants on the side.

Not trying to be harsh, but this is a woman talking to you. I never even looked at other men before I married my husband, I was so in love with him, and I definitely wasn't flirting with another man the week prior to my wedding.

How much will your family "love her" if they knew what was going on.

Easier to get rid of her now, after you are legally married, it's going to be a lot harder and a lot costlier.


----------



## Jellybeans

Break off the engagement today.

I like Pbear's advice. When she asks why just say his NAME and if she comes back with drivel (she will), tell her this isn't up for discussion. 

You may want to school the dude's girlfriend, too that she is in relationship with a douche.


----------



## burgh_mom

oh, i'm sorry 

my personal experience about a year ago found texts on my fiance's phone from his ex. confronted him. married a month later. separated 8 mos later. caught him 2x after texting same girl. i even sent her a text telling her to get her own H once. her reply? "ha ha" it's a joke to both of them. he swears he never touched her since he's been with me. but he's asking her out for drinks and we're still legally married--though separated. told him he should pursue whatever he thinks he's missing there. i'm no good in a harem.

if you don't want to call off the wedding, i would definitely delay it until you got this resolved. don't drag garbage into your marriage. work it out, then put the issue out for trash, or toss her to the curb


----------



## bandit.45

Run away from her...fast...like in the opposite direction....and don't look back!


----------



## humanbecoming

I would suggest spending the next couple of days reading the CWI forum. If you still feel like marrying her after that, by all means go for it.


----------



## Thor

Run like your ass is on fire!


----------



## anonymouskitty

STOP and think for a moment, would you really want to be married to someone who wants to hook up with another man 10 days before she is to become your lawfully wedded wife?? Do you want to wake up one day to find out that she's been cheating on you all along and now you want out?? Do you want to lose half your marital assets if this marriage ends in divorce brought on by infidelity??


Call it off right now or get photographic or video evidence(use a PI) of her and OM and expose it on the day of the wedding and annul the marriage the next day.I'd do this.

But its your life, your choices to make.


----------



## PBear

Put it this way... If you go through with it and divorce her, you're still out the 145k, plus you'll have the expenses of an annulment/divorce. And rather than having to explain to your family and friends why you're calling off a marriage, you'll have to exain why you're getting divorced 6 months in. Really, it won't get any easier after the vows are exchanged. 

Plus if you do it before you get married, people won't have the expense of traveling to you (if you do it ASAP), and they keep their wedding presents, so they can just return them. If you figure 100 guests, at $1000 apiece, you just saved $100k of their money.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli

WorkingOnMe said:


> Let me guess, she's a 10 and you're a 2, right? And you're going to marry her no matter what.....like a good beta.


Could be...but his wallet goes to 11.


----------



## Machiavelli

justletting said:


> I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.
> 
> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


Ask your accountant to explain the concept of a Sunk Cost if you can't follow the discussion in the link.


----------



## dymo

Don't marry her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane

> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


Your family doesn't know she's all set to cheat on you. Tell them. They'll stop "loving" her instantly.

That's a hell of a lot of money on a wedding. Too bad she wasn't willing to make any kind of emotional investment in you or your (about to be canceled, hopefully) marriage in exchange.


----------



## F-102

If you don't marry her, you're out $145K.

How much will you be out 3-5 yrs. down the road if you marry a faithless skank?


----------



## Thor

Pre-nup if you are crazy enough to marry this chick.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Cancel the wedding and break off the engagement forever. Do not make the mistake of marrying her because the date is so close. You'll regret this if you marry her and end up in a messy expensive divorce. Your fiancé is a serial cheater. She will never change her ways ever!

My ex h cheated before we married. I thought he'd change once we married. Boy was I fooled! I ended up leaving 2 years later. He slept with several woman. 18 years later, he's still unfaithful.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Caribbean Man said:


> You spent $145K, she's playing the fool and you still sounding calm?
> The only talk you need right now is what you're getting here!
> 
> You made a terrible investment and you lost over one ONE HUNDRED GRAND.....
> Cut your losses ..
> Early.


:iagree::iagree: You must have money to throw away.
I can't imagine the logic in blowing that much on ONE DAY, unless you are very rich. :scratchhead:
Why did you go into this knowing that your so called fiancee was not trustworthy. I bet $145,000 that your parents won't love her so much, once they find out that she is a cheater.


----------



## Shaggy

So how did the talk go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

justletting said:


> he indicated to her that he was playing the field at the time


Her actions seem to indicate she wouldn't be averse to being on board with this type of arrangement.I'm just surprised that you knowing this 2 year background,that she even made it as far as 10 days before your marriage.I would hope you wouldn't compound the error of your judgement by marrying her,but that's for you to decide.Hope you have a really clear view of what the road ahead may hold if you do,but whatever your choice I wish you well.Good luck.


----------



## 67flh

don't know if this is a troll job, or if poster is just looking for extra advice,has the same thread over on LS


----------



## MrK

justletting said:


> I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.
> 
> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


You've got to get back into that phone and print out all of those emails. Your word against hers - You lose! There is too much invested here to not have evidence. Show it to her then let HER call it off. "I just didn't love him as much as he needed to be loved", or some crap like that. She either does it or you publish her little love notes.

Make copies. Today, if you didn't already tip your hand.


----------



## EleGirl

justletting said:


> I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.
> 
> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


Don't marry her... you will just be spending a lot more later on a divorce.


See an attorney about your rights in this. Weddings are serious business. See an attorney about your rights to recoup some of what you have spent. In most places she has to give you the ring back because her actions let to the breakup.

You might also be able to sue her for a good chuck of what you have spent on the wedding. What she has done is basicly fraud.


----------



## Lon

not sure if OP is a troll or not, but any endearing qualities she had just went down the drain when she demonstrated she prefers sex with other guys.


----------



## Tigerman

Would I spend $145K to avoid making a mistake that, at best, will screw up my life for years and, more likely, will haunt me every single day of the rest of my life? Absolutely, no matter how large or small $145K is in relation to my foreseeable earnings and savings. Run, do not walk, for the exit. Nothing good is going to come from following through with this. And anyone you know whose opinion is worth caring about will totally understand and support this decision, no matter how close to the date of execution ... errrr, ceremony date ... you are.


----------



## This is me

You do not want to be married and then fix this. It is broken to start. Save you future self the pain of divorce.


----------



## This is me

Ask her if you can see her ring before you drop the bomb and then put it in your pocket. Do not let her keep it. She broke the promise, not you.


----------



## GhostRydr

Am I understanding you knew about this sexting for two years and allowed it? Yep, I used the word ALLOWED.


----------



## sculley

Do not marry this woman please take it from someone who was in a situation with a guy doing this to me. IT DOES NOT GET BETTER..... I learned the hard way divorce after 2 1/2 years and stuck in debt because of him. Nip it in the butt!


----------



## sculley

F-102 said:


> If you don't marry her, you're out $145K.
> 
> How much will you be out 3-5 yrs. down the road if you marry a faithless skank?


Not to mention the support and anything else you will owe her in the divorce. Most states are no fault and don't care if you have been cheated on.


----------



## Gabriel

Conrad&Janie said:


> I think we've gained some insight into her attraction to the OP.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## EleGirl

I wish the OP would come back and let us know how things are going.


----------



## Gabriel

F-102 said:


> If you don't marry her, you're out $145K.
> 
> How much will you be out 3-5 yrs. down the road if you marry a faithless skank?


He'll still be out the 145K, plus a whole lot more. 

Who on earth spends 145k on a wedding? 45K I can see. But 145K is simply outrageous and dumb.


----------



## jh52

Gabriel said:


> He'll still be out the 145K, plus a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on earth spends 145k on a wedding? 45K I can see. But 145K is simply outrageous and dumb.


Someone with alot of freaking money !!!


----------



## Gabriel

jh52 said:


> Someone with alot of freaking money !!!


TRUE! But still dumb!!!


----------



## Paradise

Let's face it, anyone who has that kind of cash to throw around on a wedding has too much cash! Kind of ticks me off. Buy a couple of mail-order brides. They will be a lot cheaper in the long run than this chick he's trying to marry. 

If this isn't a troll post and he doesn't realize she is out for his money then he's got bigger problems than any of us can help him out with.


----------



## F-102

Gabriel said:


> He'll still be out the 145K, plus a whole lot more.
> 
> Who on earth spends 145k on a wedding? 45K I can see. But 145K is simply outrageous and dumb.


I agree. Has he told us their ages? I get a funny feeling that she is in her 20's, and he is in the 50-60 range. 

He is her sugar daddy, and nothing more.


----------



## EleGirl

Paradise said:


> Let's face it, anyone who has that kind of cash to throw around on a wedding has too much cash! Kind of ticks me off. Buy a couple of mail-order brides. They will be a lot cheaper in the long run than this chick he's trying to marry.
> 
> If this isn't a troll post and he doesn't realize she is out for his money then he's got bigger problems than any of us can help him out with.


You know what. I love it when people with a lot of cash blow a lot of it. Why not. They get to enjoy a big wedding and look at all the people who have jobs because of all this money he spent.

He did what he should do with a lot of cash... spread it around!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Caribbean Man

EleGirl said:


> You know what. I love it when people with a lot of cash blow a lot of it. Why not. They get to enjoy a big wedding and look at all the people who have jobs because of all this money he spent.
> 
> *He did what he should do with a lot of cash... spread it around!!* :smthumbup:



:iagree:

"...Poverty , not money, is the root of all evil..."


----------



## jh52

Gabriel said:


> TRUE! But still dumb!!!


I didn't say it was smart !!


----------



## F-102

T-minus 6 days and counting...


----------



## Po12345

If the OM's girlfriend is a genuine person, date her


----------



## jh52

Po12345 said:


> If the OM's girlfriend is a genuine person, date her


ROFLMAO!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cosmos

I sure hope this marriage doesn't take place. The OP is setting himself up for a life of misery with a woman who behaves like that. Better to lose out financially now, than lose his self-respect and even more money later on.


----------



## chillymorn

I bet he marries her. we'll see him back in a year saying I should have listened.


----------



## jh52

chillymorn said:


> I bet he marries her. we'll see him back in a year saying I should have listened.


or in CWI.


----------



## Dino Bravo

If you have doubts now it will only get worse. 

The way I see it is people will do what they want at the end of the day. If she always wanted to be with him, eventually she will make it happen.

Sorry to say this but AT LEAST you know NOW instead of years later say 2 kids down the line. 

If your ok with dealing with etra marital affairs then work it out. If you dont want that stress. Pull the trigger and get rid of her...

poster was right, she should be exited to spend the rest of her life with you not hook up with someone else. Imagine what she will want to do later on down the line? 

Marriage is a sacred bond and I was married before and know how it felt to want to spend the rest of my life with one person. 

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## F-102

T-minus 2...


----------



## sculley

I have a bad feeling this guy just ignored all of us and is going to marry this chic.


----------



## CoolBreeze10

The smart thing for him to do is leave her, but it seems like he'll still marry her just from the few responses he has made. I'd like to know what has happened.


----------



## mrandmrs247

Crazy fool! Dump the lying ***** already.


----------



## COguy

justletting said:


> I will be talking to her today --- I want to hear more insight.
> 
> Obviously family and $ have something to do with it. I personally spent $145K on the wedding and my family is in love with her.


If you have $145k to blow, think about how much you'll lose after you say I do and you owe her half of everything.


----------



## Goldmember357

Conrad&Janie said:


> I think we've gained some insight into her attraction to the OP.


it sounds like he will stay with her

i feel no anger from him and he should be angry and wanting to leave. This does not even merit a question the answer to what he is asking is obvious

LEAVE, RUN


----------



## Racer

The OP hasn't returned since 7/11.... just FYI. Probably getting married tomorrow....


----------



## TBT

"........ding dong,the bells are gonna chime"!


----------



## turkish

Poor fella...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ndleje

I think she is trying to find out if she has true feeling for this guy or not. From what I can read she was desperate to be intimate with him to validate her feelings for you, sort of.

Despite all this, ditch her and do it fast.


----------



## Conrad

TBT said:


> "........ding dong,the bells are gonna chime"!


I'm sure she'll look beautiful in white.


----------



## Kobo

Didn't read past the first post. You have a cheating woman before kids, mortgages, resentments, boredome, etc. Quit while you're ahead


----------



## keko

Survival of the fittest. It appears our advice won't do him much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lordhavok

Racer said:


> The OP hasn't returned since 7/11.... just FYI. Probably getting married tomorrow....


If he does, he deserves whatever happens


----------



## Toffer

Wow

Poster hasn't been back since the 11th (I count only 2 posts by him in 7 pages)

Either a troll or a complete fool. Think today or tomorrow (according to first post) is wedding day. Poor bastardo!


----------



## F-102

Probably on his "honeymoon" right now. She's probably telling him that she has to run downstairs and get something she forgot, or going to the bathroom a lot, or when they're on the beach, she's saying: "Stay here, sweetheart-I'll get us some drinks". 

He'll notice she's gone a long time....

...and that her phone is glued to her hip at all times.


----------



## anonymouskitty

What are the odds that we're gonna see him again a few months down the road on the CWI forums?


----------



## keko

anonymouskitty said:


> What are the odds that we're gonna see him again a few months down the road on the CWI forums?


I would guess it'll be couple of years instead of months. He'll forgive her a few more times before he "gets it".


----------



## DavidWYoung

Eject, Eject! Now!


----------



## richie33

She sounds like a real keeper. Like keep her the hell out of your life. Dude don't walk away....RUN.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200

How does a guy spend 145k in a wedding? What do you actually buy and do to spend that amount? I'm not a huge spender but i'm having difficulty even imagining stuff to spend 145k in a wedding. Are the flowers made of gold or something?


----------



## Shaggy

folks last time OP logged in was July 11th -- 17 days ago. he is long gone and possibly married.


----------



## costa200

Shaggy said:


> folks last time OP logged in was July 11th -- 17 days ago. he is long gone and possibly married.


How sad is that?


----------

